# Always leave your office on time!



## Michael. (Sep 5, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2014)

That was me.  I was always the one who said "yes (sigh), I can stay and make 250 bound and color-coded 175-page reports that you just decided at 4:59 p.m. that you need tomorrow morning for an 8:00 a.m. meeting".   And you know what?  They appreciated it, but not enough to stop taking advantage of my good nature and desire to be that "team-player" that we're all supposed to be.   The overtime came in handy, though, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Kitties (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh my I must be a piece of crap. I'm an RN and very rarely get out of work on time.


----------



## oldman (Oct 23, 2014)

My office was a cockpit and you know that I could never leave early.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 23, 2014)

If I hadn't finished something..I just could not leave..I would be thinking about it all night, and you could guarantee that the unfinished piece of work was the first thing my boss would ask for the next day!


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 23, 2014)

Most of my working days, I rarely left on time. Had to work a lot of Saturdays too. My last year at work, I left right on the button.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 23, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Most of my working days, I rarely left on time. Had to work a lot of Saturdays too. My last year at work, I left right on the button.



Did you wish the new person good luck?

Help them?

Or think s*d them?


----------



## 911 (Oct 25, 2014)

Good one, oldman. Yeah, I never wanted my pilot 'stepping out' at arrival time, if we hadn't been at they terminal yet. 

Sometimes I would get a call close to the end of my shift and depending on what it was, I may have had to stay on duty for several more hours. We had an accident on the PA Turnpike about 10 years ago and I was called to cover it, along with several other Troopers. It was about an hour or so before the end of my shift. We had multiple injuries and sad to say 2 or 3 deaths, plus multiple vehicles that included cars, a Greyhound and two tractor trailers. It shut the T'pike down for several hours and as I remember it, it was a 15 hour day for me. But, that was what I signed on for and I had to do my duty.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 26, 2014)

My t shirt could say "I used to be nice but I got over it!" & being "nice" would include staying late till the person running late for the incoming shift got there. My resolution is not to do it again this year in my seasonal part time job!


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> My t shirt could say "I used to be nice but I got over it!" & being "nice" would include staying late till the person running late for the incoming shift got there. My resolution is not to do it again this year in my seasonal part time job!



That's just like the Marines. You never leave your post until you are relieved. It was the fifth general order. (OMG, I still remember them.. Well, some of them. )


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 29, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Did you wish the new person good luck?
> 
> Help them?
> 
> Or think s*d them?



Actually I knew my replacement. So he was aware of what he was getting into when he signed on. But yes, I did work with him 3 months before I left and answered a lot of telephone questions for several months. My old company paid for dental insurance for a couple of years after I left and gave me a golf cart as a retirement gift, so I didn't mind all the questions.


----------

